

How many words do you know? - akhilrex
http://www.facebook.com/appcenter/365003353588219

======
jejones3141
Not too impressive. Tried to play and got "405 - HTTP verb used to access this
page is not allowed."

~~~
akhilrex
hi jejones3141, I sincerely regret the inconvenience. That i think is the case
when you try to use it over https. You can also access it here
<http://appsaber.com/fastword/>

~~~
jejones3141
Much obliged.

------
nedwin
Did you build this Akhil?

~~~
akhilrex
Hi Nedwin, Yes actually. It had been quite some time since i created any FB
app and since the api changes frequently i wanted to re acclimatize myself.
And i find building something to be a better approach to learning.

